# uv starter unit. help plz



## Tonino (Dec 20, 2007)

hi i bought a brand new uv bulb with a wattage of 25W. when i connected it all and turned the starter unit on the bulb keeps flickering and not turning on, and the uv unit is rated at 25W/30W. i have changed the euv starter ..but still no luck,...i also changed the fuse to c if this would help and its stil not working!! could any-1 help plz.


----------



## Tonino (Dec 20, 2007)

plz.: victory:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Make sure the bulb is connected in properly, I can find they're hard to connect in sometimes.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Also try moving the little white thing on the starter, I find mine somtimes go funny if that has been nudged.


----------



## Tonino (Dec 20, 2007)

still no joy, looks like i need a new unit..:hmm: cheers guys


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you're going to replace it do yourself a favour and get an electronic one from your local electrical supplier, they run cooler, use less power, extend bulb life, don't flicker, and are generally far superior to the magnetic type (which is what you have) which are ancient technology!


----------



## Tonino (Dec 20, 2007)

oh right i didnt even know they did one, what kinda price do they go for, thanx?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Last time I bought one it was a double unit and cost around £20, singles are cheaper, just choose a wattage to match your tube.

I buy them from a local electrical wholesaler and they're cheaper than I can find online with no postage to pay, I usually get Philips ones but other brands should be just as good.

They normally come without wires or caps, so just clip the wires off your old one before you chuck it out and use those.


----------



## Tonino (Dec 20, 2007)

Graham said:


> Last time I bought one it was a double unit and cost around £20, singles are cheaper, just choose a wattage to match your tube.
> 
> I buy them from a local electrical wholesaler and they're cheaper than I can find online with no postage to pay, I usually get Philips ones but other brands should be just as good.
> 
> They normally come without wires or caps, so just clip the wires off your old one before you chuck it out and use those.


cheers graham for all your help, i will go down to my local store and see what they got . thanks again : victory:


----------

